# Service User Rep Networking Day- Northern and Yorkshire- 9th June



## UserInvolvement (May 27, 2010)

Do you have diabetes? 

Do you get involved with the NHS to improve diabetes services, or would you like to?

Come along to the Service User Rep networking meeting and find out how to get involved and share experiences and learning with other people. 

Wednesday 9th June- 10.30-3.30

Friargate, York

Lunch and refreshments will be provided and travel expenses will be reimbursed.

To find out more about the Service User Rep network please visit our website - http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_invo...How-to-get-involved/Service-User-Rep-Network/

If you are interested in coming along please contact the User Involvement Team on 020 7424 1008 or email user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk

Thanks


----------



## SacredHeart (May 27, 2010)

Yep, already rang you up about this, although I was told it was on til 4.

Also, you might want to say it's at Friends Meeting House ON Friargate. Otherwise we'll end up with a load of people trying to get into my workplace (Friargate Theatre on LOWER Friargate.) Happens all the time


----------



## shiv (May 27, 2010)

is it open to people that don't live in York? might sound stupid but if you're talking about local services...


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 7, 2010)

I've added my name to the list of attendees. 

Anyone else from this forum going along?


----------

